# Halloween, my favorite holiday



## Grampa Don (Oct 31, 2021)

It has no religious significance for most people. It’s not a patriotic day or a day of remembrance. It’s just people having fun. There’s no crazy shopping or big family gatherings. It’s little kids dressing up in costumes and getting candy and people decorating their yards with funny scary stuff. And, it’s a way of laughing at death. Bring on the skeletons.

It’s an ancient observance of the half way point between the Fall equinox and Winter solstice. Crops are in, the heat of the Summer is over, and the cold of Winter has yet to arrive.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> It has no religious significance for most people. It’s not a patriotic day or a day of remembrance. It’s just people having fun. There’s no crazy shopping or big family gatherings. It’s little kids dressing up in costumes and getting candy and people decorating their yards with funny scary stuff. And, it’s a way of laughing at death. Bring on the skeletons.
> 
> It’s an ancient celebration of the half way point between the Fall equinox and Winter solstice. Crops are in, the heat of the Summer is over, and the cold of Winter has yet to arrive.


I agree with all you said--it's a good time!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 31, 2021)

It was so much fun when my kids were small. I loved taking them around from house to house.
 Then came the years that we had to get the kids bags of candy x-rayed looking for razor blades and who knows what else. 
After that came the early curfew because the older kids were causing so much damage.
Now my grandkids do trunk or treat. Nice that the churches and other organizations do this for the younger kids but  I think it is so sad they can't experience going door to door.
I just received this photo from my daughter. My youngest grandson decided he wanted to go as a garbage can. 
Can't say it isn't original. lol


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 31, 2021)

I've read that the scare of tampered treats was way overblown.  If it happened at all, it was very rare.  Still, I expect most parents do a visual check on the swag brought home.  We are getting a pretty good turnout this year.

When I was a kid, we remembered which houses gave out the good stuff.  One lady baked goodies every year.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> *I've read that the scare of tampered treats was way overblown.*  If it happened at all, it was very rare.  Still, I expect most parents do a visual check on the swag brought home.  We are getting a pretty good turnout this year.
> 
> When I was a kid, we remembered which houses gave out the good stuff.  One lady baked goodies every year.


Back when hospitals offered to x-ray your kids' treats for free because of candy tampering, not a single incident of weaponized candy had been reported. It was only a rumor. Maybe the offer was out of fear that someone would turn rumor to reality.


----------

